# Anyone tried Nutriscan food sensitivity testing?



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I tried to post this and something seems to have gone wrong, so I'll try again.....

I see so many posts here about people who have dogs with sensitive stomachs, issues with gas, soft stools, etc. I also have a dog with a sensitive stomach, and today I found out that Dr. Dodds recently came out with a test for food sensitivities. See Nutriscan - Dog Food Sensitivity Kit. It's a saliva test that you can do at home and send it in for the results. It's a bit pricey, but maybe not so much if you can cut out all the food changes, trips to the vet, issues for your dog, etc. I'm thinking about doing it for one of my dogs......has anybody here tried it or heard anything about it?

Dana


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

Bumping this up, since there is currently a post about dogs with food intolerancies and sensitivities. I'm considering trying this on my dog that has sensitive stomach issues. Anybody tried this???

Dana


----------

